# Most Violent Somerset Town?



## Isambard (Oct 23, 2008)

Always on BBC Points West innit luvva?

I'm almost daily shocked like.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 23, 2008)

Comboine 'arvisturr rampage.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 24, 2008)

I know a lot of people from WEston and they are always fighting. They are all shagging each other as well its fucked up man.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

You don't get it. That's just how we are.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 24, 2008)

I was born in yeovil


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2008)

Bridgwater of course


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 24, 2008)

My favourite thread title of the day.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 24, 2008)

I grew up near Chard.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

twerton


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 24, 2008)

ajdown said:


> I grew up near Chard.


It even sounds retarded.


----------



## JTG (Oct 24, 2008)

Frome

I always hear bad things about Frome


----------



## Iam (Oct 24, 2008)

My ex Mrs was from Chard.

Never saw any bother there, tbh.

Taunton was a different matter.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 24, 2008)

Not really.

Home to Stringfellow - pioneer of powered flight.
One of the mill owners (name escapes me) was a pioneer in x-ray photography.
Gillingham's wooden limb factory.
Pencil factory (no longer gone)
Bank vault held the Crown Jewels for a while during the war
Twin streams, either side of the high street, one goes north one south, they don't meet, but if they did Devon and Cornwall would be an island.
Used to have two railway stations.
Phoenix Engineering exports road surfacing equipment the world over.
Space Decks holds the record (or did anyway) for building the world's largest unsupported structure.
Home to charity Action Aid.
Catholic Church used to be run by Father John Christmas.
Few miles from Cricket St Thomas, home of "To the Manor Born" and Noel Edmond's "Dingly Dell/Blobbyland"

... and all the Readers Digest drivers atlas can say is "holiday bottlenecks, avoid".


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

JTG said:


> Frome
> 
> I always hear bad things about Frome



i used to hear bad things about frome too


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

Fuck Frome


----------



## ajdown (Oct 24, 2008)

Always makes me chuckle when people say "froam" instead of "froom".


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

And it's near Cricket St Thomas. (Chard, i mean)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

frome has ideas above it's station tbf


----------



## Iam (Oct 24, 2008)

So living south of the railway is advisable?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> So living south of the railway is advisable?



rough end


----------



## Idaho (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> twerton



Tivvy is Devon. 

I thought Bridgewater would win hands down?

Taunton isn't rough - it's just shit


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

Idaho said:


> Tivvy is Devon.



What?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 24, 2008)

JTG said:


> Frome
> 
> I always hear bad things about Frome



Agree - its definitely Frome.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Idaho said:


> Tivvy is Devon.
> 
> I thought Bridgewater would win hands down?
> 
> Taunton isn't rough - it's just shit



twerton is in bath


----------



## panpete (Oct 24, 2008)

Harbine Convestor


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

> Central Weston-super-Mare generates the largest proportion of violent offences for the North Somerset district and 58% of these incidents in the town are concentrated within five identified areas: Richmond Street, Beach Road, Regent Street, Alexandra Parade and St James Street.


.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 24, 2008)

Another vote for Frome


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

the hard nuts at my school tended to be from weston, or hartcliffe


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 24, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> .



Yeovil is in South Somerset


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2008)

All the rough kids at my school were from Pill.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

lizzieloo said:


> Yeovil is in South Somerset



Yep, not proper somerset. South Somerset is the one with about 2000 people living there.


----------



## keybored (Oct 24, 2008)

Peasedown's got a bit of a rep.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 24, 2008)

W-s-M is virtually a Spa Town . . . the only trouble there is from outsiders.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

midsomer norton used to have a rep, i think it's got posher lately


----------



## mattie (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> twerton



yep, Twerton



butchersapron said:


> Central Weston-super-Mare generates the largest proportion of violent offences for the North Somerset district and 58% of these incidents in the town are concentrated within five identified areas: Richmond Street, Beach Road, Regent Street, Alexandra Parade and St James Street.



People from Twerton on holiday.


----------



## xenon (Oct 25, 2008)

They're all utterly shite.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2008)

...and? Did we ask how good they were?


----------



## xenon (Oct 25, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> ...and? Did we ask how good they were?




Sorry by shite I mean. Violent provincial non enterties of places. Areas where peple are born by ill fate and flee as soon as they're able.

Britains full of them.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 25, 2008)

When I was growing up on the coast of South Wales, within sight of Weston over the channel, it was a popular sport among the local youth to nip over to Weston on the Waverly, spend the day kicking crap out of the English poofs, and be home in time for "Points West."


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2008)

xenon said:


> Sorry by shite I mean. Violent provincial non enterties of places. Areas where peple are born by ill fate and flee as soon as they're able.
> 
> Britains full of them.


Insight you don't get elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> When I was growing up on the coast of South Wales, within sight of Weston over the channel, it was a popular sport among the local youth to nip over to Weston on the Waverly, spend the day kicking crap out of the English poofs, and be home in time for "Points West."



Me and belushi was talking about the sunday dry ferry a few months back. Sounds madness now.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 25, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Me and belushi was talking about the sunday dry ferry a few months back. Sounds madness now.



What as in "no booze?"  I don't remember any dry ferry, it was always a great piss-up on the Waverly. We used to wonder at the luxury of Weston's pier in comparison to Penarth's.  Mind you, Ilfracombe was my favorite destination.


----------



## xenon (Oct 25, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Insight you don't get elsewhere. Thanks.




There's something in it though. the type of small town violence that is distinct from say, city violence. Big fish, small pond and all that.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> What as in "no booze?"  I don't remember any dry ferry, it was always a great piss-up on the Waverly. We used to wonder at the luxury of Weston's pier in comparison to Penarth's.  Mind you, Ilfracombe was my favorite destination.



The ferry weren't dry, the sunday was. The Waverley/Waverleigh is doing north wales now i think. My local when in weston is the Waverleigh with that spelling.

The Ilfracombe ferry is still going, one hour turnaround, back around midnight, probably 11 your side. Great day out.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 25, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> The ferry weren't dry, the sunday was. The Waverley/Waverleigh is doing north wales now i think. My local when in weston is the Waverleigh with that spelling.



I assume its near the sea-front then?  We could probably wave to each other from our respective beer gardens.



butchersapron said:


> The Ilfracombe ferry is still going, one hour turnaround, back around midnight, probably 11 your side. Great day out.



11 on my side? Have they introduced a time difference now?  But yes, my brother took the trip to Ilfracombe last summer and had a blast.  They stopped at Flatholm on the way too.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2008)

We own that. It's ours.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2008)

it's a pity corsham is not in somerset, coulda been a contender, roughest club in the west when i was a teen


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 25, 2008)

keypulse said:


> Peasedown's got a bit of a rep.


Used to live there-in the pub, everyone took speed and drank. All day.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> twerton is in bath



Ah... Last thing on a friday. Been looking at a screen for 40 hours and can't read


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> We own that. It's ours.



bollox! 



			
				CCC said:
			
		

> Information and Contacts
> The island is owned by Cardiff Council and managed by the Flat Holm
> Project. Further information about the island and any current
> events can be obtained from the Flat Holm Website.
> ...


 http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...cil&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=uk&client=firefox-a
http://www.flatholmisland.com/content.asp?parent_directory_id=3813&language=CYM
went to ilfracoombe on boat as a nipper and thought we were going proper abroad! i know it was but like frnce or someting


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2008)

We own the Steepholm - which is bigger, and better. 

Next year I am definitely going to visit both.


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2008)

\


----------



## JTG (Oct 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> bollox!
> http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...cil&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=uk&client=firefox-a
> http://www.flatholmisland.com/content.asp?parent_directory_id=3813&language=CYM



fucking imperialists

Twerton isn't rough, went there every other weekend for years and it's tame as anything. OK so people from Bath think it's rough but that says more about them than anything.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2008)

JTG said:


> fucking imperialists
> 
> Twerton isn't rough, went there every other weekend for years and it's tame as anything. OK so people from Bath think it's rough but that says more about them than anything.



it's rough compared to fairfield park


----------



## panpete (Nov 9, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Always makes me chuckle when people say "froam" instead of "froom".



Well they should spell it "Froom", I find it hard not to say frome.
I've been there a couple of times, and it seems nice, but living there may be a different matter.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2008)

I've lived in Taunton since August and haven't noticed any real violence as yet, save the odd broken glass bottle on the ground. Bridgwater seems to have the worst reputation from what I've heard.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2008)

Get up to weston cunt.


----------



## Funky_monks (Nov 9, 2008)

My wife is from Weston, as it goes, and we nearly got married there, unfortunatley (or not) her dad put his foot down and we got married in Glastonbury instead.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2008)

Your wife is lovely. Glastonbury is a poor second.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2008)

See a bloke got beaten up after speaking to some lads busting the ticket machine at Worle station last week. 

Was out of order. 

But fuck me, who gets wound up about First Great Western losing some money?


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Iam said:


> My ex Mrs was from Chard.
> 
> Never saw any bother there, tbh.



My mate, who's in Hinton St George, mentioned something about Chard having one of the UK's highest gun crime rates, when we were passing through it a few months ago


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 10, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> mentioned something about Chard having one of the UK's highest gun crime rates



Sounds like bollocks to me. There's a fair bit of drugs going round in Chard but I've never seen an illegal firearm or heard of any incidents related to one. Some bloke did a murder with a crossbow a few years ago though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 10, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Your wife is lovely. Glastonbury is a poor second.


..to _weston_?


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Get up to weston cunt.



I did go to Weston a few weeks ago and it did look a bit deshevelled, but I don't think I really got a taste for whatever violence there is there. I'm much closer to Bridgwater here so maybe that's why I hear more about it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 10, 2008)

taunton looks down on bridgwater as the poor relation. it's near , its rough round the edges and at first glance it's easy to write bridgie off

but bridgie doesn't have anything like the problems weston has


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 10, 2008)

and what are you doing in taunton stavros?


----------



## Ammonius Saccas (Nov 11, 2008)

Got to be Mells.  When they are chucking out at the Talbot, with all the Peers of the Realm that live in that village, it must get pretty messy.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 11, 2008)

Mells? 
I had to go to Google maps!

We said a Somerset town, not a crossroads in Wiltshire!


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2008)

rubbershoes said:


> and what are you doing in taunton stavros?



I'm working for the county council. Where abouts are you? PM me if you like.


----------



## se5 (Nov 12, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it's a pity corsham is not in somerset, coulda been a contender, roughest club in the west when i was a teen



If we're widening it out to Wiltshire - I'd nominate places like Melksham, Warminster and Calne where there is no hope - at least in places like Corsham you are fairly near to civilisation!


----------



## Isambard (Nov 12, 2008)

Arrrr, but Wiltshire would have to include Chippers innit = End of poll.


----------



## panpete (Nov 16, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Arrrr, but Wiltshire would have to include Chippers innit = End of poll.



Chipperland, get it right.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 16, 2008)

And Warminster, bit of a rough spot too, cos of the army I guess.


----------

